# Jobs with a partner visa



## Celine (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, 

I was wondering how you got on for finding a job with a non australian degree? I haven t finished my degree (which is languages and business) so far but was considering TAFE but it looks like it's better to have a degree to find a job. Are foreign degrees still better than TAFE? 
(My boyfriend and I want to apply for pmv but i am still don't know if i should finish my degree first, I feel like i won 't be going anywhere without one)

Thanks for your help, 
Celine


----------



## tafensw (Jun 24, 2013)

*Study at TAFE*

Hi Celine.

TAFE NSW also has Degree qualifications now, but depending on the type of work you wish to do, this should not impact your ability to get work. In some cases, a Diploma certification is acceptable.


----------



## Celine (Sep 17, 2012)

tafensw said:


> Hi Celine.
> 
> TAFE NSW also has Degree qualifications now, but depending on the type of work you wish to do, this should not impact your ability to get work. In some cases, a Diploma certification is acceptable.


Also had a question about the TAFE fees, would it have to be the international fees under a pmv or a temporary visa?

I read in another topic that people had difficulties to find a job in a field in which they used to work with foreign qualifications, so that makes more sense maybe if i start TAFE and move on later to an university degree... but also read somewhere else that lots of employers reject resumes with TAFE qualifications...


----------



## tafensw (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Celine.

International fees apply under any visa. In order to receive the listed subsidised fee you must be an Australian resident.

With regard to foreign qualifications, that really does come down to a number of influences, like the industry, the employer's view and beliefs and knowledge of foreign training systems and qualifications, and then there's always the issue of language and how well a person grasps the local tongue.

With regard to TAFE's reputation with employers, TAFE qualifications are very highly regarded. TAFE is viewed as a place where students are given a high degree of ability and skill. Our training is based on competencies, meaning that if you can't do whatever tasks have been set to pass, you can't pass the course. And employers do recognise this.

Sure, you're not going to be accepted in any industry that "requires" university training, like medicine, law and others like it. But for the industries that TAFE caters to, be assured that our qualifications are in fact held in high regard.

I hope that helps


----------



## kenxs (Jun 25, 2013)

help i need part time job


----------



## Celine (Sep 17, 2012)

Would a diploma in business be worth it? 

I don t really want to end up in hospitality again. What kind of job would i get with such a diploma first? I saw on the central tafe website that it is a bout 150 credits for a uni pathway. Would I be able to start the third semester at uni with it? 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## alexlhh (Mar 3, 2013)

Certificate will not help much to get you a job here in australia, most of jobs will require you to have some interviews and that's where you can get a job, or you can focus on getting your permanent visa first because it will be extremely helpful for your job hunting.


----------

